

Vault: OSS4 securely accessing secrets (MPL, go) - based2
https://vaultproject.io/intro/index.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9453754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9453754)

------
based2
src: [http://korben.info/vault-un-outil-pour-les-developpeurs-
qui-...](http://korben.info/vault-un-outil-pour-les-developpeurs-qui-permet-
de-securiser-les-secrets-des-applications-web.html)

